# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  صيغ الأمر ..

## عَبْدَالله الْحَرْبِي

السّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ، 


بصراحة أنا بحثت في كتب أصول الفقة لم أجد ما اريد ..
لاني أريد أنا صيغ الأمر .. 
يعني مثال من القران الكريم عن فعل الأمر أو اسم المصدر النائب عن فعله .. 
لاني أريد كتب أصول فقة معتمدة و تكون فيه أكثر أمثله من القران الكريم .. .
مثلاً : فعل امر قوله تعالي [ أقم الصلاة ] 
و منها الفعل المضارع المقتران بلام الأمر : [ فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ ] .. .
و هكذا ....


وأريد أمثله من القران بشكل أكثر و أن تكون من مصادر و كتب معتمدة 
و ياريت أن تنزلوا لي اكثر من كتاب اجد به ما اريد .. 
و شكراً ..

----------


## عَبْدَالله الْحَرْبِي

؟ ....

----------


## حسين الحبشي

صيغ الأمر أخي هي فيما أعلم:
1- فعل الأمر، مثل: أقم الصلاة.
2- اسم فعل الأمر، مثل: حي على الصلاة.
3- المصدر النائب عن فعل الأمر، مثل: {فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب}.
4- المضارع المقرون بلام الأمر، مثل: {لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله}.
وقد يستفاد طلب الفعل وجوبا من غير صيغة الأمر، كأن يوصف بأنه فرض، أو واجب.

----------

